
Why my cofounder is my biggest rival - SaintSal
http://www.saintsal.com/2013/04/why-my-cofounder-is-my-biggest-rival/
======
mikecarroll
Seems that a lot of the advantages cited as coming from the co-founders having
overlapping skills in this post could just as easily (and better) be explained
as deriving from all the experiences of past startup failures the author
mentions.

Maybe I'm just missing something, but something critical like keeping
strategic conversations focused, intellectually honest, and positive seems to
have less to do with the founder skill sets (and the amount of overlap in
them) than it has to do with personality, previous startup experience, and
having pre-aligned expectations.

~~~
SaintSal
It might seem that way in theory, but things like intellectual honesty and
focused strategic conversations are easier said than done. At the time, we
spotted these problems but addressing them was difficult and it often seemed
the way forward was to plow through.

My lesson learned here isn't too just be intelectually honest more or just
have more focused conversations. I've found that in practice its the empathy
of having walked the same path as my cofounder that makes the effeciencies
possible, easier and even sometimes natural. And the rivalry dynamic has
become more useful and healthier.

------
niggler
Unreadable on iPhone. When you zoom in the text becomes blurry.

~~~
w1ntermute
In Chrome on Android I'm getting this really weird "fading" effect in the top
right: <http://i.imgur.com/RkWOHw4.png>

